# Is experience a factor getting in to apprenticeship?



## SlurpeeGuru (Oct 16, 2012)

I just got back from my interview which could not have gone any worse. I anticipated the questions but completely blanked on the key points I wanted to make in my response. They also kept harping over the fact that I don't have any actual construction experience, but I've heard some people say experience doesn't play a part in the decision and that it's more about your character and how you present yourself. I understand asking about experience, but is it actually taken into consideration?


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

Training is important but it does not reveal how you work. It only demonstrates you are ready to start your trade training. So expereicne will trump you until you get some experience.

I worked a couple of free days early in my Apprenticeship to prove I was as smart as i believed I was.

I guess I fooled them well enough because I am still at it 33 years later.


----------



## Joest123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Sure they will bring in people who don't have any experience, but anyone who says experience doesn't play a part in the apprenticeship is a liar. The guys years older than you with several years working with a private contractor will always be in the apprentice line ahead of you.


----------

